# Lowveld Lodge Levy Increase



## cedars (Sep 21, 2010)

I am in the process of paying my 2012 LL week.  Last year I paid R2232.44 and this year they are asking R2924.91 which is approx $425 Canadian-this is a 30% increase-I have asked them for details.  Has anyone else paid or know why the increase is so high???


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 21, 2010)

Let us know if you get an explanation.  I asked the same question of a different resort and got no info. as the billing people are 'independent of the resort.'

Honestly, your levies are still lower than some I've seen.


----------



## Dori (Sep 22, 2010)

Yikes! I am planning to pay mine in the next few months. Hopefully they are overestimating.

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 22, 2010)

*Bills?  They Send Bills?*

I can't remember the last time we've been billed for Lowveld Lodge levies.  

We have to send them E-Mail saying we want to make a payment.  They E-Mail back with an estimated amount.  We reply via E-Mail with credit card numbers.  When the payment goes through, they E-Mail back a Clearance Code, which is needed to bank the paid-for week with RCI. 

One time I didn't wait for them to estimate an amount.  I told them by E-Mail that I wanted to pay a certain amount on account & we went ahead that way.  I still received a Clearance Code.  Any amount left over after paying the levy estimate remained in my account for next time. 

The process is semi-tedious, but it works.  I fear that if I wait for Lowveld Lodge to send a bill, I'll be in arrears on levies. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## cedars (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Alan:  No I do not wait to get a bill from LL-I try to maximize my trading power (whatever is left) by depositing as early as possible 2yrs forward which is why I am trying to pay 2012.  Last year the increase was 20% and it looks like this year is 30%-a lot more than the 15% I have been paying for Sudwala every year.  I am still waiting for a reply.  MaryAnn


----------



## ira g (Sep 22, 2010)

Who is the management company for Lowveld Lodge?


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm sure levies have gone up in $ amounts in part due to the exchange rate.  Wow, 7.02 today.  Good time to sell to those in SA, not a good time to buy or pay levies in the U.S.


----------



## Dori (Sep 23, 2010)

I just sent an e-mail to Simone Sammons (simones@firstresorts.co.za) regarding payment of 2012 MF's. I'll post when I get a reply.

Dori


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Dori said:


> I just sent an e-mail to Simone Sammons (simones@firstresorts.co.za) regarding payment of 2012 MF's. I'll post when I get a reply.
> 
> Dori



First Resorts = Not gonna be good.  But let us know.


----------



## Skatduder (Sep 30, 2010)

ira g said:


> Who is the management company for Lowveld Lodge?



Don't ask... isn't it the same as Seapointer.. at some point we maybe in trouble...


----------



## Dori (Sep 30, 2010)

I also send an e-mail, asking why such a large increase. I haven't heard anything back. I'll post if they reply.

Dori


----------



## cedars (Sep 30, 2010)

I sent a message to  Simone and the the management of LL (First Resorts) asking why such a large increase several days ago-still waiting for a response. MaryAnn


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 30, 2010)

I sent a question some time back to First Resorts re. levy fee increases, and if they'd consider taking it back, and they responded saying they weren't the resort, they were just handling the billings.

I'm sure the smart ones who got out 2 years or so ago are relishing their decisions now.    I think I got into this about 5 years too late and didn't get out soon enough.  But so far, I think I'm still ahead.  I still have a bunch of free RCI membership years ahead.

Honestly, I'm still having fun searching and occasionally land a nice one.
And I have one up for sale.   Just met with an old friend at work that I hadn't seen for a long time and found out she has a SA t/s and just got back from a safari and LOVED it! (She's actually using hers.)


----------



## cedars (Oct 25, 2010)

*2012 20% increase*

I never got a reply from management however Simone replied and the estimated increase to maintenance fees for 2012 is 20%-the same as last year- no explanation as to why although their annual report talks about refurbishment.  That makes the fee just over R2924 for 2012 for a 2 bedroom.  I still am able to get some decent trades when I plan well in advance.  Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## Dori (Oct 26, 2010)

I got the same reply from Simone. Prices are definitely creeping up. Our only saving factor is that the Canadian $ is nearly at par with the U.S.$, so the high value of the rand will not hurt so much. My 2010 week trades well, but 2011 was a dog. 

Dori


----------

